# Expect Two “Huge” Announcements From Sony Soon



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Expect Two “Huge” Announcements From Sony Soon*
06/11/2010 Written by Zak Islam










Thought Sony has announced all their big blockbuster reveals already? Well, you’re completely mistaken then as Sony has two “huge” announcements in store which are to be announced very soon.
How soon? Tomorrow. Sony will be announcing two out-of-this-world heart trembling announcements on the European PlayStation Blog tomorrow. The just-tweeted, er…. tweet reads:*Who said weekends are quiet? Two huge announcements on the EU PS Blog on Saturday morning!*​Whatever it is, it’s big, or should I say _huge_. Your guess is as good as ours for whatever it could potentially be. 

*Source: PSLS*


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

They make it sound like they're going to announce the PS4, which I doubt.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I was thinking it would be the PSP2 that has been rumored for months now.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Quite possibly, and I bet the other is to do with the online features of the PS3, maybe more content and possible a major update for PSN.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I almost certain one of the announcements will have to do with PSN, it might be more details on their PSN+, or I could be wrong and it will be Qriocity and that they'll do away with Netflix but who knows.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With all the firmware update issues even bricking some PS3s. I wonder if they are going to do a major update and bring back some of the features that were cut.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Its a thought, but if they labelled a reinsertion of some features a major announcment, it would be a bit of an anticlimax I think.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Tony, I have heard about those issues about how some firmware update or game has bricked a PS3. I personally feel there maybe more to that story than a case of firmware "brickage".

We don't know if some were abused, substandard maintenance, or if one part of the PS3 was already failing. I will not rule out the possibility of firmware "brickage" but we will have to rule out everything else first to determine it was the firmware itself that caused this. 

Dan you are right if they just come out and say hey guy's we will be returning some features from the past it will be good news just not "Huge Announcement" worthy.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

On the console bricking, I often wander ow many of these guys have been trying to chip their consoles. Chipping is a pretty good cause of an update bricking your machine.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

That could be a very good possibility and if that's the case than they caused it not the firmware.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Well my first reaction is always one of scepticism, but maybe with console becoming more complex and PC like, they should include restore points, and have a master reset button on the back requiring a 10 second hold, just in case. It cant hurt anyway can it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There should be at the very least a rollback for firmware updates.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

There is a reset for the PS3 it's in the Service Menu but it will not restore it to the previous firmware if you download 3.30 it will not restore it back to 3.20


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

and the trouble is that as soon as you do a reset, you cant get online, or install a previous update, so other than maybe fixing a bricking, its not good for much anyway.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Once in the Service Menu you will be able to rebuild the database so the issue of not being able to go online will disappear,from what I have experienced I have never had a PS3 brick on me from firmware I have had the current 40GB since 2007 and have downloaded every update without issue. Now if these guys are using a mod chip which might be causing an issue with the firmware which leads to the PS3 bricking than the fault is theirs for installing the chip in the first place IMO. What I find funny is that every time a new firmware update comes out there is always someone claiming that it bricked their system or my personal favorite is *(Place Game Title Here)* bricked my PS3. 

Now with that out of the way I will say first we must investigate all aspects to determine what is the the root cause of brickage not just assume that because you downloaded firmware and yours stopped working doesn't mean it was the firmware that did it consider the fact that there are others who have downloaded the exact same firmware and had no issue with it, my point is if it was the firmware it would have bricked all PS3's not just 100 or a 1000 consoles but all of them. 

Firmware rollback is a catch22 yeah it may work on fixing some issues but it will also create new ones as well, consider that some games need the latest firmware to be played, trophy support and online play as well.


----------

